# Resolved :Frank Lucero



## Silgt (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry mod if this is not the right place to post this but members needs to be made aware of this

For anyone who dealt with, have lights with him or are considering using Frank Lucero services, *PLEASE BE AWARE OF THIS CONMAN ON THE LOOSE!*

Details here and suggestions please?


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

This is very unfortunate. I've dealt with Frank once previously and he was very prompt and accommodating. I'm sorry to see that you've had a bad experience with him.


----------



## Silgt (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

I have dealt with him a couple of time as well which is why I did sent him my lights for him to work on. Weeks turned to months and now the silence... guessed he have ran out of excuses already? I have been conned a couple of time dealing with unethical guys over here at CPF but a guy like Frank (whom many have known and recommend) did a runner you know you just can't trust anyone anymore, and that's real sad

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Geez that sucks. I do not know the details, but it sounds horrible. 

I guess you sent your lights all at once?? That is scary, as it sounds like a collection was sent to him. 

He was a rock star for a while around here, so this is especially disturbing. 

The only thing I can say is I hope for you a good outcome. 

Maybe a PI could find him for you? 

obi


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Frank was always very accommodating in my dealings with him, once with a Tri-EDC and once with a Dark sucks Alpha. Hope it works out...


----------



## KDM (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Hate to hear news like this, I hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## Silgt (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Many many emails have been sent...he was offered to send back ALL my stuff with my FedEx account...he committed to send back ALL my stuff several times but he never did kept to the deadline. The eagerness have turned to concern and now anger. I am willing to spend just to get to him if that's what he think he could do...run?

How some people put their personal reputation at such low value as in just a few flashlights? Once I sent him my SPY007, SPY005, several McGizmo, Mac, HDS, V10R Ti etc he thought he could do a runner and that I will give up due to the distance? :tsk:


----------



## gunga (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

I hope this works out. I've dealt with Frank before. Things have been very slow at times but he has delivered great stuff to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*



Silgt said:


> How some people put their personal reputation at such low value as in just a few flashlights? Once I sent him my SPY007, SPY005, several McGizmo, Mac, HDS, V10R Ti etc he thought he could do a runner and that I will give up due to the distance? :tsk:



I guess people have their price, unfortunately.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

not good. I mean we can't assume but looks like we have to now.

he told me he was a retired police detective when I was thinking of having my alpha modified
maybe a search on Facebook can trace his movements and motives.
certainly get the police / private investigation involved
here if you need my help silgt!
im so shocked and annoyed to be reading this news.
flucero,...man up!.


----------



## gunga (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Yeah. I hope this is just delays but unfortunately it looks bad. I know he was very slow to respond to me too but there was no issue. Just delays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Silgt (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

He had my lights since last July/August....have been giving me the family commitments bs so i've asked him to return my lights in whatever the condition he had them. He sent me a photo of my stuff then promised to ship back to me that weekend (around Feb)...then in turns to week and now months. He won't answer my email, have given me a run around etc. C'mon everyone of us got a job, family commitments etc not like it's a specific problem that we won't understand but to keep dragging this out without so much of an acknowledgement or reply to my emails...if anything this shows bad faith

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunga (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Yeah, that sounds really bad. A long time, lots of lies, and broken promises. Oh man, I really hope you get your lights back Silgt.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

So sad to here this as Frank has modded many lights for me and always had good comunication with me. Hope this gets resolved. ...Robert


----------



## Norm (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*



Silgt said:


> Sorry mod if this is not the right place to post this but members needs to be made aware of this


This isn't the right place, we have an area for jeers in the Marketplace.
 Thread is currently closed for Greta to review. - Norm


----------



## Greta (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*



Norm said:


> This isn't the right place, we have an area for jeers in the Marketplace.
> Thread is currently closed for Greta to review. - Norm



Thank you Norm  

I've reviewed all this and have decided to allow this thread to stay here. My reasoning is because I know most of you who hang out in this forum do not hang out at the MarketPlace so you would never see the Jeer. Perhaps a Custom/Mod Cheers n Jeers forum is needed? Anyway - keep this civil... and to the OP, please take a moment to read the policies of the Cheers n Jeers forums at the MarketPlace  and provide info to adhere to policies. Thank you.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Silgt,

Sorry to hear about your situation and hope your collection comes back to you.



Greta said:


> Perhaps a Custom/Mod Cheers n Jeers forum is needed?



Hi Greta,

I think thats a splendid idea.
Seeings most of the transactions and discussions for customs happen here in this part of the woods, it would seem like the best place to have it and help add some transparency into timing, recency and service.

Tgwnn


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 22, 2014)

Frank has had a $400 custom light of mine since March, and I had a similar experience. But I tracked him down via telephone, left him a couple voicemails last week and he called me back yesterday. He has been overwhelmed at work. Claims he hasn't had time to look at personal emails lately. He apologized profusely and sincerely, and said he would be shipping my light back this week. I then FINALLY received a reply to one of my pleading emails from him, confirming my shipping address. As disappointing as the transaction was, I'm relieved he is alive and well. I've been dealing with him for years and know he is one of the good guys. He just bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*



Chrisdm said:


> .... But I tracked him down via telephone, left him a couple voicemails last week and he called me back yesterday. He has been overwhelmed at work. Claims he hasn't had time to look at personal emails lately. He apologized profusely and sincerely, and said he would be shipping my light back this week. I then FINALLY received a reply to one of my pleading emails from him, confirming my shipping address. As disappointing as the transaction was, I'm relieved he is alive and well. I've been dealing with him for years and know he is one of the good guys. He just bit off more than he could chew.



Did you let him know about this thread ... ?


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

No, I just noticed this thread this morning.


----------



## Silgt (Jul 22, 2014)

Easy to give excuses but when you are withholding other people's property/assets/cash you own a duty to come clean and keep the communication open. Far too many warnings has been given and I tried to resolve this issue privately to preserve his reputation but he just simply won't care and keep giving me bs stories to delay returning my lights. Fair enough if one have health issues or other pressing matters but when you have committed to ship back those lights in the next days, and you keep breaking the promises again and again and again then went into MIA, then those lame excuses just simply won't wash. Remember this is a transaction since last August and we had far too many communications and most of them I have to do the chasing...this is extremely unfair to me and a betrayal of my trust.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

A reply to all this would be a start frank.


----------



## Flucero28 (Jul 24, 2014)

*BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Greetings all. It's pretty clear that I have been away from the forums for quite some time. Let me get some things straight here. I'm not a thief, and I do not hold people's property with any ill intentions. Unfortunately sometimes life gets in the way of certain things. I love this community and love modding lights, however this is only a hobby to me and therefore my real job and family will always come first. There could have been much better communication between Silgt and I on several occasions throughout the course of this transaction, sometimes he would take time to respond while other times I would take time to respond. We are both busy people living in different countries. Silgt sent out a large package with several different lights, ranging from complete lights, to only heads of lights and even light engines. Each individual parts were in their own plastic baggies with very vague descriptions of the desired modifications hand written on each. It took me quite some time to even figure out (via email communication) what mods he wanted for each light, led brand, style, tint etc. Those of you that have a lot of mods done or perform mods will know it often takes time it get on the same page with each other prior to performing the mods. Once this was all sorted out I was able to perform some mods and repair a couple of the lights. Prior to continuing (and investing my personal funds towards parts for Silgts lights) I wanted to confirm or at least discuss what light(s) he would be trading for the work as I would expect any reasonable person would also want. This also took quite some time due to lapses in email communication and in the end it was never confirmed with any degree of certainty what light(s) we're to be traded for the work. At this point (and I'm sure any other reasonable person would agree) I did not perform the remaining mods to the lights and arrangements were made for me to return Silgts lights. There was further delay with this as Silgt required I send the lights via fed ex utilizing his account information. This unfortunately created further delay as the closest official fed ex facility is located in another city to the north of where I live and I simply had not been able to take them until recently. I never made any "promise" only informing Silgt when I would attempt to take his lights and unfortunately I wasn't able to make it a couple times I told him I would try. I sure hope this clears the air. I have no hard feelings against Silgt. I would also like to add that I even made arrangements to program one of the aforementioned light engines for Silgt and ship it to another forum member (buyer) out of my country and out of my pocket. I have not even worried to ask Silgt for compensation for any work done, or the shipping of the light engine that came out of my pocket. I have sent him back his lights, provided him with tracking confirmation and just hope to clear up this issue as this is something I enjoy and want others to enjoy as well. 

I truly hope that others appreciate how much time and work goes into quality modding and it will therefore take time if you want it done right. Things have finally slowed down for me recently and I have been able to log onto the forums and check personal emails once more and will be active on the forums again. 

Thank you all and regards! 

Frank


----------



## gunga (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Ah great! So good to hear! I have gotten some cool mods and work from Frank (my custom Haiku would not be the same without him) so I'm happy to hear that things are not as they first seemed. Thanks for responding Frank! I'll let others comment further, I have no stake so will try to refrain from commenting (much).


----------



## Flucero28 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Chris your light is all packaged up and I'll have it in the mail tomorrow! 

Frank


----------



## Flucero28 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Thank you Gunga! I had not logged on in quite some time and wasn't even aware of this thread.


----------



## gunga (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Ah yes. It's the communication thing that was irking everyone, but you have addressed that. 

I'm glad to hear it was a "misunderstanding". I only do/promise small batches of mods. I had a headlamp project that somehow went way overtime and budget. It was ambitious but probably ultimately misguided. I keep the scope of my mods much smaller now unless I have experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Thanks Frank


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

+1 for frank on my v10r. When it came back and didn't work right (flickering) he paid for shipping and fixed it up good as new on his dime.


----------



## KDM (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Good to hear from you Frank. I'm very pleased with the programming you've done on my Mac's lights, it makes them so much more useful. Hope things get straightened for everyone.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Just seeing this thread myself for the first time. I had never heard of anyone having a bad dealing with Frank and all were happy with the mods he did. I've owned a few light-engines he modded and they were very well done.

What Frank says is really the truth though. You have no idea how long these mods take, especially if you take your time to do it right. There are some people who do this for profit on CPF, but I charge a bare minimum for my time and to cover my parts costs. We all have family, kids, lives outside CPF, jobs and other commitments. Sometimes you just can't get to doing the lights in a timely manner and a week can easily extend to a month and to a few months.

After I did my run of CPF 2013 V10R lights, and 2 Runs of the V10R Ti E-switches I was completely burned out. I got pleasure from bringing these parts to all my CPF buddies - but it also almost ruined the hobby for me. When your hobby becomes a job you start to lose interest. Thankfully I was able to move past that point and I still love the hobby. But, in order to keep my life sane and be able to spend time with my family and kids this summer I've had to take a break from modding. I really feel bad declining people's request for simple work like LED swaps - but the truth is I just don't have the time.

I hope Frank and Shyan can work things out and everyone is happy in the end.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Glad to hear from Frank. His mods always were great to me and always was a pleasure to deal with. Glad to see you back....Robert


----------



## tobrien (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

I'm glad this turned out well


----------



## gunga (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

I'm not sure you can say that until Silgt is satisfied (Enough). I am glad Frank cleared his side up though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Glad to hear you're back Frank! My Tri-EDC was reprogrammed by you and it goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Flucero28 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Thank you all so much for the kind words. Silgt I'm not sure of there's anything further I can do but if so please let me know.


----------



## Flucero28 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Also if anyone needs to get ahold of me for any reason in the future and there is delay with email/forum communication you can reach me via text or in person at 1-505-750-3280.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Got mine back today looks great thanks Frank


----------



## Basil14 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

This is really very ill-fated. In the past, I have too dealt with Frank and too only once and there he was very punctual and helpful. I am not sure why you've had a bad experience with him.


----------



## Flucero28 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Glad you are pleased Chrisdm. Thank you basil14. 

Silgt tracking via fed ex shows you took delivery of your lights on 7/29/2014 can you please confirm?


----------



## senna94 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Frank has always been a top notch guy to deal with and his work is second to none. I have always been pleased with his work and communicating with him has never been a problem for me. 

It would be great if Silgt would publicly acknowledge his receipt of the lights since it appears he has now had them for almost a month.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*



senna94 said:


> It would be great if Silgt would publicly acknowledge his receipt of the lights since it appears he has now had them for almost a month.


I agree 100%. I'm inclined to say this thread needs to be removed.


----------



## gunga (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Agreed. "Resolved" should be in the title at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Flucero28 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Thank you very much Senna94. I truly appreciate the compliments. 

Frank


----------



## tobrien (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

I just reported this thread. I disagree with this on a moral basis now because it looks like everything's good to go now, but pride is in way.


----------



## Norm (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: BEWARE: Frank Lucero*

Thread closed - Norm


----------

